# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > QU-BD One Up & Two Up Forum >  Another Kickstarter Project - Not Quite!

## AndrewK

At first I was thinking that this is just another Kickstarter project 3D Printer, but this really appears to be a high quality 3D printer for less than $200.  It seems like it could compete with some of the other more expensive printers.  Am I missing something here, or does this seem too good to be true?

----------


## Nathana

go to http://www.fabric8r.com/forums/forum.php and read up. Then you decide. The happy customers maybe aint that happy.

----------

